# Screen Brightness and Elantech Touchpad



## symmetria.gop (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello to all.

I just install FreeBSD 13-Beta2 @ KDE plasma desktop. Everything works fine except two issues:
1) I can not make my Fn keys for brightness to work. In general there is no way to adjust the brightness.
2) I have not found any way to my elantech touchpad to work although I have set
`hw.psm.elantech_support=1`
in /boot/loader.conf and I have libsynaptics xf86-inpuit-synaptics installed.

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 24, 2021)

Have you tried loading moused first on rc.conf file and see if it'll move your cursor then you can adjust the setting from there.


```
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
```


----------



## patovm04 (Feb 24, 2021)

symmetria.gop said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> I just install FreeBSD 13-Beta2 @ KDE plasma desktop. Everything works fine except two issues:
> 1) I can not make my Fn keys for brightness to work. In general there is no way to adjust the brightness.
> ...


1) Are you using graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod?
Also, does `xev` command report anything when pressing Fn+Brightness keys?

2) The line "hw.psm.elantech_support=1" isn't necessary anymore. It's now part of generic kernel.
Don't install xf86-inpuit-synaptics, use x11/libinput instead. Moused shouldn't be needed either.
If you haven't changed "kern.evdev.rcpt_mask" value, the following command should report a value of 12:
`sudo sysctl kern.evdev.rcpt_mask`
That's the way it should be, unless you plan using moused service.


----------

